# 6' tall guys- What Draw Length are you using?



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

Those wing span estimates are just that, average estimates. Some folks have longer arms, some shorter. Frankly it doesn't matter at all what other 6' guys are shooting for DL, only what actually fits you.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Yamahog12 said:


> I used to be 6'1" but apparently I've shrunk a bit and I'm 6' tall. I re-read up on the wingspan method to determine DL and it always states that your wingspan will be very close to your height. Well, my height is barely over 72" yet fingertip to fingertip I'm measuring just under 71". I have some arthritis in my shoulders so maybe I can't quite spread out like some. Anyway, I'd like to hear from guys who are my height, 6', to see what DL you shoot. Thanks.


Post up a photo.

Spell out ALL The medical issues, cuz the STANDARD rules do not apply to you.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

I would suggest not worrying about how tall you are or trying to find DL's compared to height. Instead find a DL that is comfortable to you and that is right for you.
I am 6'4 with a 29 inch dl. Gator Limbs. I have a buddy who is 5'10 and a legit 31 inch draw due to his monkey arms....


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

nuts&bolts said:


> Post up a photo.
> 
> Spell out ALL The medical issues, cuz the STANDARD rules do not apply to you.


What photo? X-rays of my shoulders? LOL! The medical issue is arthritis, but I can still shoot-just had to change the draw motion a little till I get warmed up. I don't have any more detail about my shoulders other than I can't lift anything of more than about 20 lbs over my head with my right arm. The left (bow side) isn't as bad.


----------



## stantonl33 (Jan 29, 2014)

I am 6ft. In college, 8 years ago, I used to be 6'2"  

I measured my true draw, (deep part of the grip to the string, not including the d-loop) on my target bow at 29 & 5/8ths. Seems interesting cause I got 30in cams on my target bow but that is where I hit the wall on it.


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

I realize that people are different. My brother is my height but has arms an inch longer. I was asking for DLs from guys my height to get an idea of an average, or to see the variation.


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

Yamahog12 said:


> What photo?


Of you at full draw.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Yamahog12 said:


> What photo? X-rays of my shoulders? LOL! The medical issue is arthritis, but I can still shoot-just had to change the draw motion a little till I get warmed up. I don't have any more detail about my shoulders other than I can't lift anything of more than about 20 lbs over my head with my right arm. The left (bow side) isn't as bad.


One fella did a how's my form thread.

LATER he mentioned lumbar and cervical stenosis and DDD (degenerative disc disease) from the lower back up to his neck.

A seminar student of mine,
"forgot" to mention he has TWO...artificial discs in his neck...limited range of motion for turning his head, left to right.

So,
for you,
the arthritis may limit your range of motion for the release side upper arm
so
get into the full draw position that you can get into...don't try anything that "hurts".

osteo arthritis?

not rheumatoid?

Yup,
I figured the arthritis is mostly gonna affect release side.

Just check any of the THOUSANDS of How's My Form threads...

in particular the fella with cervical and lumbar stenosis, combined with degenerative disc disease.

He WAS a leaner.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Yamahog12 said:


> What photo? X-rays of my shoulders? LOL! The medical issue is arthritis, but I can still shoot-just had to change the draw motion a little till I get warmed up. I don't have any more detail about my shoulders other than I can't lift anything of more than about 20 lbs over my head with my right arm. The left (bow side) isn't as bad.


No need for x-rays,
MRI imaging....even though I have studied WAYYYY to many x-rays and MRI's
when working on that experimental artificial disc for the human neck.


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

6'1" - 29" draw. Since that is what you asked for!


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

retrieverfishin said:


> 6'1" - 29" draw. Since that is what you asked for!


Thanks!


----------



## Warren (Dec 3, 2014)

six one and 29 plus d loop


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

6'2" shooting 29.5" dl but dl will depend on the design of the riser of the bow. (at leas that what I have been told)


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

6'1 29 dl


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

6' , 28 or 28.5 depending on bow.


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks. I'd really like to hear from the 6' -even guys. Any out there?


----------



## Warren (Dec 3, 2014)

my reach is 73 1/2 just so you can relate to ur numbers


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

mez said:


> 6' , 28 or 28.5 depending on bow.


There's one! Thanks.


----------



## k.chamby (Sep 5, 2014)

6'0" - 28.5


----------



## ontargetvail (Jan 8, 2014)

6'2 shooting 30".


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

5'-11" technically, I tell people 6' :wink:, and my bows measured draw lengths are 29.75".


----------



## krakin (Apr 13, 2014)

6' and 28.75" DL


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm 6ft. tall and shot 29" for 20 years. I dropped to 28.5" after reviewing all the "How's my form threads" and shoot better now than ever.

Interestingly, most of the draw length measurements techniques have me at a 29". I hold better on target and shoot much better long range with a 28.5"

Another thing to be aware of is that many bows come in .5" or more than their advertised DL. My Mathews Chill was running a full 1/2" long. A couple of my Hoyts were 1/4" long. Two Elites were 1/4" long, PRIME Alloy was 1/4" long. My point is that you may have to weak your bow to get your DL correct.


----------



## Fcal124 (Dec 24, 2008)

6'3" with 29.5" DL
When I picked up my Faktor 34 the kid kept telling me I should be a 30" DL. I told him I was shooting a bow before he was born.
I humored him anyway just to prove a point.


----------



## juststartin08 (Jun 20, 2008)

6 ' 28.5 plus d loop


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Huntinsker said:


> 5'-11" technically, I tell people 6' :wink:, and my bows measured draw lengths are 29.75".


That is me also. I am very close to 6 foot and have a 29.75 draw length.

Also, a good way to measure a persons draw length for a good starting point is to have them hold their bow arm out to the side and measure from the center of the chest to the crease of the wrist.


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

6'0 i started off at 29 but dropped to 28.5 and shoot much better


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

6' 28.5-29" depends on the bow


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

6' my dl is 30.5 but I shoot 30 cause the bows I prefer only go to 30.


----------



## huckones (Dec 7, 2014)

Same here, HuckFinn38: 6'4" with about a 28" DL. I shortened it a bit more to maintain a slight crook in my elbow. I don't know if that's "Right or Wrong". I know it feels relaxed and I shoot good groups. Is there something else?


----------



## dead_fowl (Oct 16, 2013)

6' on the dot.

29" DL


----------



## Creed man (Jun 14, 2014)

6' 28 dl


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

bojangles808 said:


> 6'0 i started off at 29 but dropped to 28.5 and shoot much better


Thanks. It seems like there are a lot of guys who are 6'0" who shoot with a 28.5" DL. My bow, with DL specific cams, was at 29" DL when I bought it. A couple years back I changed out the cams for 28.5" DL cams because I felt the 29" DL was just a bit too long. I seemed to shoot better. Long story short- I bent the lower cam and had to try like hell to find a set of cams because the bow is a 2007 Hoyt. In the meantime I have been shooting a Bowtech that I won in a raffle and it is 29" DL. It feels pretty good to me so now I was debating internally with going back to 29", since I was able to find cams for the 29" AND the 28.5" DL. String/Cables are different lengths for these 2 draws so I have to choose the DL before I order them (string was damaged too and I'll replace the whole set). I think I will go with the 28.5" DL considering that's what I changed to a few years ago. I just wanted to get an idea of what DLs are being used by guys who are my height. Thank you.


----------



## Cavedog (Nov 19, 2014)

retrieverfishin said:


> 6'1" - 29" draw. Since that is what you asked for!


exactly the same for me


----------



## Jboss2 (Jul 12, 2010)

6 - 28 plus loop...


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Yamahog12 said:


> Thanks. It seems like there are a lot of guys who are 6'0" who shoot with a 28.5" DL. My bow, with DL specific cams, was at 29" DL when I bought it. A couple years back I changed out the cams for 28.5" DL cams because I felt the 29" DL was just a bit too long. I seemed to shoot better. Long story short- I bent the lower cam and had to try like hell to find a set of cams because the bow is a 2007 Hoyt. In the meantime I have been shooting a Bowtech that I won in a raffle and it is 29" DL. It feels pretty good to me so now I was debating internally with going back to 29", since I was able to find cams for the 29" AND the 28.5" DL. String/Cables are different lengths for these 2 draws so I have to choose the DL before I order them (string was damaged too and I'll replace the whole set). I think I will go with the 28.5" DL considering that's what I changed to a few years ago. I just wanted to get an idea of what DLs are being used by guys who are my height. Thank you.


Hoyt Carbon Element 28" 
Bowtech CPXL 28.5"


----------



## rustylew (Oct 15, 2010)

6' and 29"


----------



## juntini (Apr 29, 2008)

IowaBowhunter1986 said:


> 6' 28.5-29" depends on the bow



X'2 on this ^^^^^....28.5 is my Mathews.


----------



## DJH01L (Jun 8, 2010)

6 ft -0 and 29" draw


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

6' with a 75" wingspan 30" DL. I have monkey arms


----------



## 3doesdown (Jun 11, 2014)

6'1",74" spread here, comes out to 29.5 using the formula.i bought a 28" bow,bumped it up to 29 w mod.ended up going back down to 28.5 and seems to be a better hold,anchor.


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm 6'2 and shoot 28 inchs


----------



## porty425 (Jan 24, 2009)

6'1 29" draw


----------



## jpotter (Nov 4, 2012)

6ft. currently @ 30 + loop, thinking about going to 29.5......


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

6'1" . 28.875" draw length


----------



## Arrowflingr (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm 6'4" and had been shooting a "Mathews 30" draw for years. This year I went to a Hoyt CS34 and had to change to a 30.5" mod. Theres definitely differences between what each manufacturer thinks 30 inches is!


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

6' 28.5"


----------



## wannabe even (Dec 30, 2009)

6'1/2" tall 75 3/8" wing span I shoot 30 1/8 to 30 1/4 can't seem to settle on which one is the best for me


----------



## trout_champ (Sep 17, 2013)

I am 6'3 and draw at 30"

Based on the wingspan method I should draw 32", but 30 just feels better and gives me a better anchor point.

Randy


----------



## t_bone1889 (Nov 6, 2014)

6'0 bullseye with a 29' DL... so far so good. 

I wouldn't touch my DL if I were you, not until nuts&bolts DVD comes out.


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

6' tall and have a 74.5" wingspan..........still trying to figure out my DL


----------



## batsonbe (Nov 29, 2012)

Depends on Manufacture for me; Mathews 28" Hoyt 28.5" only to brands I've owned


----------



## RickB4 (Apr 18, 2013)

5' 11" 29" dl


----------



## DamonZ8 (Sep 5, 2013)

6', 28.5" draw length.


----------



## kill-em123 (Nov 17, 2014)

im only 5 10 (70 inches) but my wingspan is 74 inches, I shoot a 29 inch draw and a half inch d loop


----------



## vtec21 (Sep 14, 2008)

6'2" 29.5" here


----------



## string music (May 5, 2009)

6'2, 30" draw


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

6' on the dot, measure at 29.125" and shoot 28.5 on most bows (measured) the best.


----------



## PABowhunter2011 (Dec 6, 2011)

6 foot on the nose. 28-28.5 depending on the bow..


----------



## Cavedog (Nov 19, 2014)

I should clarify.. 6'1" shooting 29" including D-loop, so I suppose that would be ~28.5 to just the string


----------



## Bangflop (Dec 20, 2011)

6'2" 29.5 draw.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

6' = 29" here


----------



## Ky Bob (Nov 11, 2003)

6' 4" shooting a 30" draw.


----------



## Goodking (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm 6'0 on the dot and 28.25 - 29 depending on bow and what sort of release I am using.


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

I am 6' even and my draw is 28 1/2


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm 6-2....I measure 30" and shoot a 29.5" draw out of both my Bowtechs....I like a slight bend at my elbow, I dont want my arm straight out......


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

6' and 30 inches as measured on drawboard. tried 29inches but was all scrunched up, kinda wish I could get just a bit longer as the elbow is still bent a bit.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

6 ft tall
77" wingspan, tip to tip
X-ray shows T-spine a big blog of arthritis.
I regularly use an inversion table to hang upside down... lie on the carpet with pillows under my T-spine... or use rubber balls masking taped together. 
Was 29-inch DL for one full year. 
Did this 10,000 swing kettlebell workout and suddenly felt muscles around my spine I didn't have before. 
And... when my arm was fully extended my string no longer touched my nose.

Now my draw length is 30.


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

6-3 I get my height from the waist up, I can wear 30 inch inseam pants. I measure 32 draw but I shoot 31.5 with loop....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

6 foot 1

29" dl


----------



## hunterjoemi (Dec 18, 2005)

6ft and true 30 inch draw - but manufactures usually run long - so it depends. Labels, draw mods, draw stops, all mean little. I have seen bows marked 29 that drew 30.5 and where to long for me. I have an arrow marked and know what the draw length really is. Draw boards are even better.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

6'2" im right at 29 inches


----------



## BigHutch (Oct 28, 2014)

6'1 @ 29.5


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

6' in shoes 28.5" + a d loop


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

6 foot with 75 inch wing span and 29 inch draw . .peace


----------



## jpaese (Jul 31, 2010)

6-1, 29.25 draw


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

6'1, 29


----------



## Hey Abbott (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm 6'4" with a 80 inch wingspan. I have long arms and just dropped my draw length to 30.5 and it feels good.


----------



## hoytlifer (Mar 28, 2009)

6'0". All my Hoyt's are perfect at 28.5


----------



## MM1017 (Nov 6, 2008)

6 foot, dropped to 29".


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

6' exactly with a 72" wingspan. 28.75" draw fits me perfect.


----------



## IronFireman (Aug 24, 2014)

6ft. & 29.5 DL. My bow ATA is 31, wish I would have studied up before buying it, I would have bought a bow with a longer ATA.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

6'-1" 29.5 draw length


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

6'1" 29.5 draw lenght


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

5'11.5" with at 28.75" draw.


----------



## Fenwayrick (Aug 19, 2013)

6' 29" draw


----------



## ig25 (Feb 19, 2005)

6'3" 32" dl
Shoot a custom bowtech


----------



## muro9919 (Oct 26, 2013)

6'4'' and 31''


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

6'2 and a 32" DL.


----------



## fishstu (Dec 11, 2008)

I am dead on 6ft, 175bs in good shape - bow is 2005 Mathews switchback.

Based on the wingspan method I should draw 30" which I started out with. Over a couple of years, several experienced good shooters commented that they thought it was too long. I switched to 29 inch with D loop and shot much better overall, especially in 3D and from tree stands. I found the longer Draw length did not effect my 20 yard 5 spot target shooting much ( level surface) - but it did negatively effect my shooting the very different changing conditions of 3D and from tree stands. Part of my problem was trouble finding a consent anchor point with too long a draw length - many time it just did not feel right.
At times I have thought about trying a slightly shorter 28.5 inch draw length but have never thought about going back to longer.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm 6' 1/2" and I've been shooting 29" draw. Last year I shot 30" draw. To be honest, 29" seems a tad short and 30" felt a tad long. I'm thinking of trying a 29.5" draw.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

6'. 30" dl


----------



## altman (Feb 1, 2005)

6' and 28" draw


----------



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

6'. 29.5"


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm 6' exactly and 28.5 dl. Not what the mod/cam says. True measured dl.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

retrieverfishin said:


> 6'1" - 29" draw. Since that is what you asked for!


A half inch shorter but same DL as my friend Mike......


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm 6'4" shooting 20" draw. But 34 ata


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

jab73 said:


> I'm 6'4" shooting 20" draw. But 34 ata


Man you must have alligator arms!


----------



## BluNunn (Oct 9, 2012)

6' and 29" draw. Actually, I think I've shrunk to 5'11" though I still have a 29"dl.


----------



## IllinoisBamBam (Nov 20, 2012)

6' and 29" plus d loop.


----------



## TwoInch (Oct 30, 2013)

stantonl33 said:


> I am 6ft. In college, 8 years ago, I used to be 6'2"
> 
> I measured my true draw, (deep part of the grip to the string, not including the d-loop) on my target bow at 29 & 5/8ths. Seems interesting cause I got 30in cams on my target bow but that is where I hit the wall on it.


draw length is measured from deepest part of grip to string, plus 1.75". so it makes sense that yours would measure in the 29" range when its really 30.xx


----------



## TwoInch (Oct 30, 2013)

oh, and im 6'2" with spot on 30" draw.


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

6" give or take. Need 29 1/4th-ish, which is 28.5 to 29" depending on the make of the bow.

I got long arms, but a thin shoulder base I guess... I'm shooting a length well under that wingspan divide by so much rule, if I do shoot over 29.5 it is clearly too long and I lean like crazy...


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

6' and 28.5"


----------



## Boss1Pro (Jan 24, 2013)

6'4" w/ 30" DL (but Mathews apparently run a bit long). Bow shop measures me for 30.5" DL


----------



## lern (Mar 21, 2005)

Fingers shooter--28"


----------



## No Sale (Dec 9, 2014)

6'3.5" ; 30.5" draw with d-loop


----------



## frd567 (Jan 30, 2012)

6' 3" wing span 75 3/4"=30.3", crease of wrist to center of chest is 30 1/4-3/8".
Shooting 30" even measured on draw board.
I have messed with 29 1/2 to 3/4" and it just didn't seem to work.
Recently I have been working with my panic master bow simulater playing with draw length between 29 3/4" to 30" standing on 2 scales and looking in mirror.
I have had 2 lower back surgeries and many many lower back injuries, so to keep out of pain I can either lean back or slightly twist at the waist laterally towards target. 
When I do the lateral twist I stand up strait and my release elbow is at about top of ear level at 30". 29 3/4" looks like it has me leaning forward verified by way more weight on front scale.
After bow season I will be working with Nuts and Bolts on line privately.
Wow that was nice and short wasn't it?


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

6'2.5" and i shoot a 28.25 draw


----------



## Mathews LD (Jan 3, 2006)

6'0 I shoot 30" draw


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm 6'2" and I shoot 30.5" My wing span is just shy of 77"


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

pretty much 6'0 even and I'm 29.5" I can shoot 30" just as accurate if not better though.


----------



## valerio024 (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm 6 foot even and shoot 28.5


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

6-1" with 30.5" ... I have monkey arms


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

6' tall, 74" wingspan. I like a 29.25" draw.


----------



## Bluemax61 (Aug 9, 2014)

6' 2" - With my first bow (a _Jennings Buckmaster_), my draw length was somewhere around 30+ inches, with a 31" arrow. I was obviously NOT measured properly, because my bow arm almost completely straight! And yes, I did hit my forearm with the bow sting a few times in the very beginning! Upon deciding I needed a new bow this year, after 2 separate shoulder surgeries, I purchased a _Hoyt Charger_ (back in August), and I was actually measured, so the proper "bow" cam stops were ordered "with" the bow. 

Long story short... I ended up with a 29.5" draw length, which _really_ surprised me! But it was obviously close to being _right_, as my shot groups are MUCH tighter now.


----------



## vietnm71 (Oct 25, 2014)

6'2"-----30 inch draw


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

I meant 29" draw. 6'4" tall. But prefer 35" ata


----------



## MN_walker (Feb 17, 2011)

6' with long arms... 29.5 draw.


----------



## skipster (Oct 10, 2007)

6'2"at 30 " draw


----------



## frasermark (Jan 12, 2008)

Just a tad over 6 foot and a measured 28 inch draw. Very comfortable at that length. D loop just changes my anchor a little. Draw stays the same


----------



## trotsky85 (Oct 28, 2014)

6' 1" with a 27 draw. Apparently I have midget arms for my height


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

I'm 5'11" and shoot 28.5 to 29 with Elite, Prime, and Hoyt.

On Mathews, I have to go to 28.


----------



## xtraefrt (Mar 9, 2012)

6' 2 and shoot 29.5 DL


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

6' 2 3/4" abd gave a draw length of 30"


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

6' and I shoot 29.25"


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

6'1" --- 28-28.5 depending on the bow.

Z7 at 28" right now. Measures almost right at 28.5".


----------



## AKeith (Apr 4, 2014)

29.0-29.5


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

29 here


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

6'2" here and 30 and 1/16" DL


----------



## dparsons (Jan 22, 2005)

6 ft 1 inch 29 with D loop


----------



## StevePA (Sep 21, 2013)

6' - 30.5". 31" without a D loop


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

6'2", 30.75" DL
My wingspan is around 78". But wingspan measuring methods are no more than ballpark guesses. Some people have longer or shorter arms, broader or narrower shoulders, longer or shorter hands and fingers. Everyone's different. All of these factor into draw length, and none correlate directly to height. I have a friend who's 6'1". He absolutely has a 31.5" DL. When set up properly, he routinely nails 12 rings at 100 yards, but a lot of bow shop "experts" say: "no way your DL is 31.5"... "

Measuring wrist crease to center of chest, I'm right at 30.5 -30.75".

For some people, wingspan is spot on and equals their height. They tend to be the people who most often say: "Your DL SHOULD definitely be X" ", which is a lot like me saying, "I wear size 13 shoes; therefore, so should everyone else."


----------



## Boarbon (May 16, 2012)

6’2” 30.5DL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lowg08 (Jan 15, 2016)

I’m 6’2” and my wingspan is 76” but I’m only shooting a 29.5 DL. None of it adds up but it is what it is.


----------



## Aeselrov (Aug 18, 2021)

I'm 6'7" with 31,5" DL.


----------



## MidwayJ1032! (Mar 25, 2020)

BigXX78 said:


> 6'2", 30.75" DL
> My wingspan is around 78". But wingspan measuring methods are no more than ballpark guesses. Some people have longer or shorter arms, broaded or narrower shoulders, longer or shorter hands and fingers. Everyone's different. All of these factor into draw length, and none correlate directly to height. I have a friend who's 6'1". He absolutely has a 31.5" DL. When set up properly, he routinely nails 12 rings at 100 yards, but a lot of bow shop "experts" say: "no way your DL is 31.5"... "
> 
> Measuring wrist crease to center of chest, I'm right at 30.5 -30.75".
> ...


I am shorter than your friend and shoot 31.25” to 31.5”. I don’t even talk about it because everyone says no way. I was into bodybuilding when younger so really broad plus stupid long arms. I guess I kind of look like a gorilla lol. I buy dress shirts that are a little too big and still have to roll sleeves up because if I have them out you can see the sleeves are way too short. People will say “form”...was shooting a mathews atlas at a shop (after having to show I was more than about a 28”) and I stretched out my shoulder/lat and made a 33” dl string come to just the tip of my nose.
If you measure using the fist on wall to corner of mouth method (Dudley has a youtube video) I measure right on at 31.5”.


----------



## Frazier2209a (Jul 7, 2021)

6ft. Tall athletic build

29” draw. 66lbs.


----------



## NCBowhunter84 (Aug 7, 2011)

I’m 6’1”, 245 lbs and I shoot a 29.5 draw length. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NY12020 (Feb 21, 2013)

StevePA said:


> 6' - 30.5". 31" without a D loop


Steve; you've won the "revive the oldest thread" contest...LOL.
Just kidding sir; good info in these as well.


----------



## TThankie (Jun 26, 2020)

6' with a 29 inch draw


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

6'3 and a tad over 30" dont measure just just put in the 30" position and adjust until it feels right.


----------



## ArrowBulletHook (Jan 20, 2019)

6'2" - 31" DL

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigFish7 (Oct 19, 2017)

I’m 6’, 71.5” arm span, and I can comfortably shoot anything between 28.5”-30” DL. I usually shoot 29-29.5, but my AM32 is set at 30” and it is perfect. 31” is way too long and I start slapping my arm.


----------



## Mc1990 (Nov 12, 2020)

6,1ft and I have a 31.5 inch draw. I have very long arms I have a 6,8ft wingspan 80 inch reach.


----------



## lightningbug (Jul 26, 2021)

6’0, 29.5”

I have orangutan arms


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

WCork said:


> 6' tall and have a 74.5" wingspan..........still trying to figure out my DL


It took me 7 years lol but I’m still 6’ and have a 30.25” draw length 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

I am 6'1" and have a 28.5" DL.


----------



## copperman (Jul 22, 2008)

6'2' 29" draw on my Traverse with the grip removed 29.5 with stock grip


----------



## raisins (Jan 21, 2016)

6 foot with proportional arms and 30" draw length. I wear glasses and have prominent jaw and cheek bones and a small bump on my nose. I have to anchor with my index knuckle in the divet behind my jaw and under my ear (to see through the peep) and I shoot with a straight arm. Find what works for you. I had many "experts" tell me it was too long and didn't understand that humans vary and not all of us can attain perfect form according to their graphics. All it did was waste my time and hurt my shooting.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Always find it shocking how many people that are seemingly heavy into this sport that don’t know their true draw length. If you are responding X or Y depending on the bow you don’t know what your DL really is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

Yamahog12 said:


> I used to be 6'1" but apparently I've shrunk a bit and I'm 6' tall. I re-read up on the wingspan method to determine DL and it always states that your wingspan will be very close to your height. Well, my height is barely over 72" yet fingertip to fingertip I'm measuring just under 71". I have some arthritis in my shoulders so maybe I can't quite spread out like some. Anyway, I'd like to hear from guys who are my height, 6', to see what DL you shoot. Thanks.


I'm 71-3/4" tall and shoot 28.5 mods on my Mathews bows to get to 29-1/8" DL, 29" is what was set on on previous bows for reference but never measured them to determine what they actually were. Some folks have naturally long arms and shoot longer, others have naturally short arms and will shoot less. I just shoot what feels most comfortable to me.


----------



## lightningbug (Jul 26, 2021)

trucker3573 said:


> Always find it shocking how many people that are seemingly heavy into this sport that don’t know their true draw length. If you are responding X or Y depending on the bow you don’t know what your DL really is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always find it shocking how many people that are seemingly heavy into this sport confidently boast their subjective opinions as inflexible rules.


----------



## ArrowBulletHook (Jan 20, 2019)

Another thread ruined... SMH 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## E_L33T Arch3r (Oct 6, 2012)

Those measurements mean nothing. They are purely ballpark figures. For what it’s worth I’m 6’2, The WS /2.5 measures at 29.3 and I’m a 30.5 DL


----------



## Mr.BigShot (Mar 2, 2021)

6’4” - 33” DL


----------



## MaJo (Jun 7, 2020)

6'6" and 33" DL


----------



## Bkrem (Apr 28, 2020)

6’3” and 30 inch dl


----------

